# Turkey tail fan



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

If you get *all* of the fat and tissue of, then yes. Don’t mess with salt, just use borax.


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

I just used pickling salt on mine and spead the fan out on a piece of plywood using 4 staples to hold it into place for 2 weeks in humid weather. It dried out very nicely. That gave me plenty of time to make the plaque for it. Here is a pic of it finished.


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's a pic of it drying.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Salt doesn’t prevent bug infestation. Trust me, bugs *will *find it eventually. I found that out the hard way when I was a kid when good information wasn’t available. Borax is the only way to go. Sharpshooter, pay close attention to that thing the next couple years. It appears there's a bunch of meat, fat, and tissue left. If you start seeing little rice crispy looking things, you've got bugs.


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the warning Magis. I do appreciate the look out. My dad was a taxi for many years as hobby and has used this salt with all his mounts and yes on occassion has had bugs but not very often. He quit taxi for lack of time due to too many activities going on with teaching the sport of archery and hunting to 1000's of the area youth for the past 25+ yrs. Now his demand is higher due to request from all across the state of MN. Helping with youth hunts, NASP, JOAD and also community ed. But like I said that info about the bugs is very important to watch for. Thank you very much.:thumbs_up


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

No problem. With just a turkey tail or two, the bugs aren’t that big of deal. Most people don’t even notice them. But, with other mounts in the house, they can cause major problems.


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

vegashunter55 said:


> I got a turkey in TX this year and I cut off the tail. Can I dry it with salt and borax while taping it to a piece of cardboard? Does it have to go to a taxidermist?


I like to cut them a bit of the back out up to about the middle...that way I have a bit to play with if needed. I use cardboard and push pins to keep it spread out to dry. I also only use borax after cleaning all the meat and flesh off. I have done several like this and all have turned out great! I like to add a round peice of leather to cover up the cut out spot ...just use glue to hold it in place. I cut a hole in the leather to allow the beard to be added, and then glue the spurs onto the leather as well.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

sharpshooter359 said:


> I just used pickling salt on mine and spead the fan out on a piece of plywood using 4 staples to hold it into place for 2 weeks in humid weather. It dried out very nicely. That gave me plenty of time to make the plaque for it. Here is a pic of it finished.
> View attachment 1223131
> 
> 
> View attachment 1223132


Cool plaque.. I love when the broadhead is incorporated.


----------

